# Outage Today



## Scott Bushey (May 21, 2005)

From our hosting company:

we would like to inform you that the firmware
of the RAID controller on the server that
hosts your virtual server is outdated and
will need to be upgraded ASAP to avoid
possible data corruption. The OS kernel will
be upgraded at the same time as well.

This is scheduled to be performed tomorrow
May 21st, 2005 (Saturday) between 1 PM and
4 PM Central Time. The outage should last
between 30 and 60 minutes.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2005)

will u2u's be lost?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 21, 2005)

No.
They are just upgrading some components; it will not effect the board in that way.


----------

